# Mac won't connect to home wifi



## HiAd (Sep 8, 2011)

My Macbook refuses to connect to the home wireless network.  The two Dell laptops and two Macbook Pros we have do just fine, but my computer cannot get in.  Initially, one of the Pros couldn't get online, but it did show a connection to the router.  I fixed that by running the standard network diagnostic.

The issue on my computer is in the network WEP password.  When I enter the password, it is rejected as invalid.  The password works on all the other computers, but not mine.  I am able to connect to other secure networks (school, office, etc), but not the one at home.  What is causing the network to reject a properly entered password?

Specs:
My laptop: 2008 MacBook running OSX 10.5.8 
Wireless router: Belkin 802.11b
Network security: WEP 10-digit password


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2011)

Did you try the $ trick right before the WEP password? Plus make sure you don't have MAC Address filtering on the wireless router.


----------

